# MOTORTEMP added but not moves on 116i F20



## felipe0liveira (Oct 13, 2020)

I know you've talked about it before, but that's my first time here and the topic I mentioned is too old :/

I own a *2014 116i F20* and recently I coded the BC_MOTORTEMP_ENABLED into KOMBI

After coding the option was appearing on Instrument Cluster menu (picture below or attached)









Unfortunately it's frozen over there and I'm almost giving up on this...

I know I have a temperature sensor because when I'm using an generic OBD Diagnostic app I'm totally able to see the temp.

Then I met the bimmerfest forum and I hope you help me 😊


----------



## Markst (Apr 3, 2018)

It doesn't work on all engines.


----------



## felipe0liveira (Oct 13, 2020)

Markst said:


> It doesn't work on all engines.


In this case is that anything I can do to have the temp? Maybe another code?


----------



## Markst (Apr 3, 2018)

No idea
Try here








Motor temperature in BC possible?


Discussed already several times, but anyway... ;) After having got a complete software reprogramming of my car (F20, 120d) to version 2.51, I recoded all my individual options using new E-Sys software 3.24.3 and PSdZData 52.1. When going through the new CAFD files offline, I found a new option...




www.bimmerfest.com


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Coding BC_MOTORTEMP_ENABLED in Kombi / BKombi only works on few F2x cars with bigger engines (125i and bigger).
On most cars, motortemp is an calculated value (includes oil-temp, coolant temp and driving time) and not an value read by an sensor. The preLci cluster can´t read/show this calculated value (doesn´t matter if 6WA or not).

if you realy want to see motortemp, you have to retrofit an 6WA Black Panel LCI cluster. This is the only cluster that is capable of reading and showing the calculated motortemp value.


----------



## felipe0liveira (Oct 13, 2020)

Tuerkay said:


> Coding BC_MOTORTEMP_ENABLED in Kombi / BKombi only works on few F2x cars with bigger engines (125i and bigger).
> On most cars, motortemp is an calculated value (includes oil-temp, coolant temp and driving time) and not an value read by an sensor. The preLci cluster can´t read/show this calculated value (doesn´t matter if 6WA or not).
> 
> if you realy want to see motortemp, you have to retrofit an 6WA Black Panel LCI cluster. This is the only cluster that is capable of reading and showing the calculated motortemp value.


Oh that's a big tip
Thank you for that!

How can I find this cluster?
Is the same for all F2X?

I think I found: BMW 1 2 F20 F21 F22 F46 cluster Speedometer PETROL 6WA BLACK MPH UK VIRGIN | eBay


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

All 6WA Black Panel are mostly the same. you only have to look for one with the same scales. I´m using one from an 2017 F22 in my 2012 F20. works flawless.

you also need to add an MOST cable from your HU to the Cluster.
when you code the cluster with ESYS you need to create an FA with zeitkriterium 0717. Don´t write that one into you car, just load it to code KOMBI2


----------



## felipe0liveira (Oct 13, 2020)

Tuerkay said:


> All 6WA Black Panel are mostly the same. you only have to look for one with the same scales. I´m using one from an 2017 F22 in my 2012 F20. works flawless.
> 
> you also need to add an MOST cable from your HU to the Cluster.
> when you code the cluster with ESYS you need to create an FA with zeitkriterium 0717. Don´t write that one into you car, just load it to code KOMBI2


Thank you for the explanation


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

no problem. But one warning. FDL coding might not be that easy afterwards. Launcher Pro 2.8 with Esys 3.30 shows cafd trimmed. you need Launcher Pro 3 with newer esys to see everything


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey Buddy, sorry but i mixed something up and made a mistake explaining. Just checked my car to be safe.

BC_MOTORTEMP_ENABLED: Is the coolant temperature. Sensore value on bigger engines. Calculated value on smaller engines (oil temp + outside temp + driving time)
No Kombi type on F20 can show that Value

BUT with LCI 6WA black panel you´ll get another option
BC_MOTOR*OEL*TEMP_ENABLED: Is the oil temperature read by the sensor and therefore more accurate and useful.

while driving today, i compared the shown oil temp on cluster with the coolant temp (motortemp) read with via OBD. there was only a difference around +/- 5 kelvin


----------

